# Best cigars under $2- Recommendations needed.



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I really enjoy cigar smoking, but I happen to be on the college student budget. What would be the best sticks to try in the $1.00-2.00 price range? I've been very happy with the Palma Real and Flor Del Todo bundles that I've purchased from CI thus far. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

-Bryan


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

TXMatt's Cheap Smokes Thread


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> I really enjoy cigar smoking, but I happen to be on the college student budget. What would be the best sticks to try in the $1.00-2.00 price range? I've been very happy with the Palma Real and Flor Del Todo bundles that I've purchased from CI thus far. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Bryan


I enjoy the Fuente Curly Head Natural. But for me you can't go wrong with a Fuente.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I enjoy the CFO #7 Reserva -- it's about $.75 a stick but smokes like a champion!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I've been very impressed with the RP 2nd's that I've purchased, and the Esteban Carrera by RP that CI has on sale. I the Esteban was $40 for 20.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

BamBam said:


> I enjoy the Fuente Curly Head Natural. But for me you can't go wrong with a Fuente.


And the AF Curly Head Deluxe Natural, both are good smokes for the money.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

By far, Curly Head Deluxe Maduro. Check around and a box can be found for $40-$45. A great cheap cigar!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

A good number of the Sancho Panza's are under or close to $2 per cigar. Try the short extra fuerte.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

taltos said:


> A good number of the Sancho Panza's are under or close to $2 per cigar. Try the short extra fuerte.


Before a few hundred more add it, the Sancho Panza Double Maduro line is a tough smoke to beat for less than two bucks. The quioxtie vitola seems to be the best size as well. $35.00 for a box of 20 is a standard price.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

I like Maria Mancini / De Gaulle. Box pressed, H2000 wrapper, and a very nice band that slides off easily (always a plus). You can pick them up for 1.59 a stick or less.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'll definitely check out the Puente Curly head and the Reserva #7's. I've heard alot about the #7 around here.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

CFO-Cigars=:tu
The shipping time though =:BS


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Perdomo Fresco Maduro
Alcazar #3
Punch London Clubs
Sancho Panza Double Maduros
Famous Nic 3000


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont think I saw Padron Londres mentioned, a nice long filler cigar under two bucks a stick by the box. Maduro or Natural.


----------



## AggieChemDoc (May 27, 2008)

I've been enjoying the La Vieja Habana Corojo. I paid right at $2 a stick from CI. It's a really nice smoke.

La Vieja Habana


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Vega Talanga Tercios.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

anything by fuente, go to the famous-smoke auction site and you can get great deals on cigars, if your lucky about half price.


----------



## Seismo (Jan 30, 2006)

JR Edicion Limitada Alternative Montecristo Edmundo

Bundle of 20 for $30.95. Only thing about these is they tend to need at least a month humidor time before smoking.

I'll also second the Famous Nic 3000 bundles. They're a little spongier than I would like but they're a good tasting smoke for the money.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

La Vieja Habana - I still love these.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Famous has the Fire Corojo, it triple fermented it's $33 for a box of 20, i'm pretty sure it's made by rocky patel, they're pretty good regardless of price.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Coz77 said:


> Perdomo Fresco Maduro
> Alcazar #3
> Punch London Clubs
> Sancho Panza Double Maduros
> Famous Nic 3000


:tpd: Great call on the punch London Clubs. My first one blew me away. I bought a box immediately. My go to value smoke.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Try the Torano Dominico maduro. Good for the buck!

http://www.niceashcigars.com/Dominico.asp


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Tampa Sweethearts. $1.50 a stick for a bundle of toros. Good natural or maduro.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

I consider myself a pretty cheap smoker since that is all I can afford now. 

I have smoked an Alcazar, and it was pretty good, and it was really cheap, they don't get a lot of love, but for this noob, I found it pretty good.

I also recently smoked a Baccarat I was bombed with that I found very good for a mild cigar and the box price comes to $1.89/stick. 

I am also glad to hear the Punch London Clubs are good cigars. I see they are really cheap, and I enjoy punch's. It looks like a good match. I will have to try to see if my B&M carries it and give it a shot.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Habanos Puros from Mr. Bundles?
http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/31/products_id/1099


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

For my two bucks, its gotta be a Padron Londres Maduro. Angel 100s are pretty good, too, and can be had for 1.50 or so from cBid.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you consider CigarBid, then:
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Series "A"
El Mejor Espresso
Slow-Aged Lot 826 (by Perdomo)
Felipe Dominicana
Jericho

If considering regular retail, then:
La Vieja Habana Cameroon
Don Tomas (Classico or Maduro)

And, of course, keep an eye out for good samplers & specials 
from various online dealers.:tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Dgar said:


> I dont think I saw Padron Londres mentioned, a nice long filler cigar under two bucks a stick by the box. Maduro or Natural.


:tpd:I've had both and liked both


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I just won 12 Fonseca cigars for $25... that's $2.08/cigar

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=574693


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

not to threadjack, but where are you guys finding Padron Londres for less than 2.00 a stick so readily?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Dgar said:


> I dont think I saw Padron Londres mentioned, a nice long filler cigar under two bucks a stick by the box. Maduro or Natural.


:tpd:

Probably my favorite value smoke


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> not to threadjack, but where are you guys finding Padron Londres for less than 2.00 a stick so readily?


I get my most competitive prices from www.cigarcyclopedia.com's comparison shopper - Note: This link only good for a few more days (or until they update the .pdf). You should be able to find the link from the homepage easily.

www.***************.com carries boxes of Londres for $54.95, or ~$2.11 each, according to the link above.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Don Tomas Clasico - excellent value. After 5 boxes, I can say that they are consistently very well constructed. 

Jose Piedra - short filler and somewhat inconsistent in taste and construction. Having smoked hundreds, I can say that these can range from awful to 'I can't believe this cigar costs this little'. Also, an upside to their inconsistency is that it creates the impression that you are smoking different cigars all the time.

I enjoy both brands as reasonably priced all day smokes.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I just bought a box of La Vieja Habana corojo Bomberos. I'll let you guys know how they are when I get them. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## AggieChemDoc (May 27, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> I just bought a box of La Vieja Habana corojo Bomberos. I'll let you guys know how they are when I get them. Thanks for all the replies!


Excellent Choice! :ss


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Look at the Cigars International weekly deal right now. 5 Vegas are good smokes at that price.:tu


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> not to threadjack, but where are you guys finding Padron Londres for less than 2.00 a stick so readily?


I usually get my Padrons from Duke City Cigars when they e-mail me with a 15% (or whatever) off anything offer.


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

CCCigar said:


> Tampa Sweethearts. $1.50 a stick for a bundle of toros. Good natural or maduro.


My recommendation as well. (Tampa Sweethearts = Fuente)


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

CCCigar said:


> Look at the Cigars International weekly deal right now. 5 Vegas are good smokes at that price.:tu


The 5 Vegas blends are another fine choice. Cigarbid is a good source for them on the cheap.

My regular cheap smoke is the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte, they can be can be found for as little as $1 a stick.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

:tpd: I have enjoyed every one of the 5 Vegas brands. All are well made, hold a good ash, deliver plenty of smoke, have a pleasant taste, and are consistent; in short, everything you look for in a premium smoke.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Fenway said:


> :tpd: Great call on the punch London Clubs. My first one blew me away. I bought a box immediately. My go to value smoke.


Add me to that list. I put the London Club Maduro up with some of my favorites and a box is about 30 bucks.


----------

